
38% of American Cars Were Electric in 1900 - gscott
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/25/38-percent-american-cars-electric-1900/
======
zeristor
I've been wondering how they were charged, were they just plugged in, the
electric grid was far more primitive back then.

